# What are some of your favorite old movies?



## SizzlininIN (May 1, 2006)

I recently saw for the first time "The Godfather".  I loved it! I love the old gangster/mob movies.  What are some of your old favorites gangster or romance? I'm talking the old ones (with sound of course  ).  I also just saw "Breakfast at Tiffany's" and I highly recommend that.  Another one....but I can't remember the name of it ....it was where the mother was black and the father was white and the daughter was ashamed.  Oh shoot.....there was the scene where it was the funeral and as they were bringing the casket out of the church the daughter was running through the crowd and when she threw herself at her mothers casket sobbing.

NOTE:  I'm not a fan of westerns......sorry!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 1, 2006)

Wow - you're definitely a "youngster" as far as old movies are concerned.

I grew up in a home where both parents were fans of old mysteries & film, & in fact have an entire room devoted to a library of mystery novels & books on film.  My mom is considered an expert on old film.

I don't know how old you are, but "The Godfather" isn't even REMOTELY an "old movie".  Neither is "Breakfast at Tiffanys".

If you're truly interested in old mystery films, or what is knowns as "film noir", if you get cable or satellite TV, try tuning into Turner Classic Movies.  You'll find films a lot more interesting than "The Godfather".


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 1, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Wow - you're definitely a "youngster" as far as old movies are concerned.
> 
> I grew up in a home where both parents were fans of old mysteries & film, & in fact have an entire room devoted to a library of mystery novels & books on film. My mom is considered an expert on old film.
> 
> ...


 
 Well I'm no youngester thats for sure.  But I still consider these old movies.  I will def. see if I have that station.  Heck, I consider movies from 5 years ago as old movies.


----------



## mish (May 1, 2006)

Sizz, think the movie you're referring to might be Imitation of Life, but haven't seen that on TV in years -- nor any of the great B/W true classics. AMC (American Movie Classics channel), is a big disappointment. They just don't air the good oldies - 1940-1950s. Rent some Hitchcock, Joan Crawford & Bette Davis flicks. I saw The Godfather too (yet again) this weekend, simply because there was nothing else on - except sports & westerns. TNT is okay - but they also rerun the same old same. Rebecca & Vertigo are two of my favorites. There are too many to mention here. Use to have a film library of about 200 cassettes (w 3 films on each) I taped, but after awhile I just didn't have room for them - and tape goes bad over time. You might like Sunset Blvd. & Now Voyager.  All the Wuthering Heights make me cry. Again, sadly, haven't seen the great classics aired in eons.

As far as color - I wouldn't mind seeing Apocalypse & Deer Hunter again. But, they're not true classics, IMO & definitly not romance flicks. lol

Oh yeah, if they air When Harry Met Sally, Sleepless or As Good As It Gets one more time, I'll scream, lol.


----------



## BlueCat (May 1, 2006)

Two of my very favorite old movies are on TCM tonight, back to back - Casablanca and Dr. Strangelove.  Other than the old old old gangster movies, like Little Caesar, I don't enjoy gangster movies at all.  What a horrible bunch of ne'er-do-wells to showcase for all to admire and emulate.

BC


----------



## amber (May 1, 2006)

I think mish is right sizzlin, that movie was called Imitation of life, which was a very good movie.  I dont consider "Godfather" as old either, but when you think about it, it is over 30 years old!


----------



## mish (May 1, 2006)

Just thought of a gangsta flick I liked - Once Upon A Time in America. It's not like your Angels with Dirty Faces/Cagney-type movies. I started watching Godfather cause, at first, I thought - at last, it's on TV. Wrong movie. Should have guessed. (The studio needed practically the entire legal dept's signatures to let a 90 second film clip go ((in certain instances)), or we'd be sued from here to eternity -- so doubt I'll ever see it on the tube.) The Onion Field use to send shivers up my spine. Liked In Cold Blood as well. That's about as gangsta as I get. lol.

For some reason, I'm compelled to watch movies about serial killers or insanity, lololol. If The Snake Pit ever comes on, take a look. It scared the heck outta me as a kid.


----------



## texasgirl (May 1, 2006)

I know this isn't considered old, but, as far as gangster movies, I have to say my all time favorite has to be Scarface!! Al Pacino is such a lunatic, you just have to love him.


----------



## mish (May 1, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I know this isn't considered old, but, as far as gangster movies, I have to say my all time favorite has to be Scarface!! Al Pacino is such a lunatic, you just have to love him.


 
Gotta love everything he does. Right, Tex? Speaking of lunatic  , he was great in Devil's Advocate. Serpico and And...Justice For All ("You're Out of Order, You're Out of Order.  You're All Out of Order", lol), might be three of his my-all-time-favorite Pacino movies...and Godfather.


----------



## texasgirl (May 1, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Gotta love everything he does. Right, Tex?


 
I know!!!


----------



## ps8 (May 1, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Another one....but I can't remember the name of it ....it was where the mother was black and the father was white and the daughter was ashamed. Oh shoot.....there was the scene where it was the funeral and as they were bringing the casket out of the church the daughter was running through the crowd and when she threw herself at her mothers casket sobbing.quote]
> 
> The name of that movie is Imitation of Life.  It's based on a book by Fannie Hurst.  It has been made twice, once in 1934 with Claudette Colbert as the white woman and Louise Beavers as the black woman.  The remake was made in 1959 with Lana Turner as the white woman, Sandra Dee as her daughter (she was 16 at the time, I believe), Juanita Moore as the black woman and Susan Kohner as her daughter.  Both movies are really good.
> 
> ...


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! Yes, that movie was def. Imitation of Life......it was wonderful! 

Well DH said that the movie I thought was called The Godfather wasn't what it was called  . Ok ..... you guys help me out here. It was a story of Italian families......a boy ended up working for an Italian Mob Boss.....well shoot they all are pretty much like that.....ummmmm ....he ended up making a lot of money and they took him in as one of the family. There was the scene where he was older and they were having a poker game and one of them was a real whacko and ended up shooting a younger boy that was serving drinks in the foot. And this same guy that did the shooting later on shot a guy in the bar because he made fun of him....thus killing him. This guy was ultimately killed by the others as he was out of control. Shoot.....I was certain it was The Godfather but I guess he may be right as we were looking at several different ones and I thought we'd chose it.

Oh and there was a robbery and they weren't suppose to spend any of the money on extravegant things and one of the guys bought his girl a new mink coat.


----------



## licia (May 2, 2006)

"Imitation of Life" didn't have a father in it. He had passed away. The story was about a white mother and daughter and her black housekeeper and her daughter, who was ashamed of being black and passed for white. I don't know if the black lady's husband had been white or not, - don't remember him being mentioned in the movie. I've enjoyed that movie for years. I'm not much of a movie fan and haven't seen a current movie in ages (except those I must watch with my grandchildren, kiddie movies)but I've seen "An Affair to Remember" so many times I know most of the dialogue and many of the old ones that come on in the middle of the night I see from time to time.


----------



## mish (May 2, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your suggestions! Yes, that movie was def. Imitation of Life......it was wonderful!
> 
> Well DH said that the movie I thought was called The Godfather wasn't what it was called  . Ok ..... you guys help me out here. It was a story of Italian families......a boy ended up working for an Italian Mob Boss.....well shoot they all are pretty much like that.....ummmmm ....he ended up making a lot of money and they took him in as one of the family. There was the scene where he was older and they were having a poker game and one of them was a real whacko and ended up shooting a younger boy that was serving drinks in the foot. And this same guy that did the shooting later on shot a guy in the bar because he made fun of him....thus killing him. This guy was ultimately killed by the others as he was out of control. Shoot.....I was certain it was The Godfather but I guess he may be right as we were looking at several different ones and I thought we'd chose it.
> 
> Oh and there was a robbery and they weren't suppose to spend any of the money on extravegant things and one of the guys bought his girl a new mink coat.


 
Names, Sizz.  I need names.   Who was in the movie?


----------



## licia (May 2, 2006)

Amazon.com: *Imitation of Life* (1959) (1959) : Video 

 
*Imitation of Life* (1959), Lana Turner, John Gavin, Sandra Dee, Susan Kohner, Robert Alda, Dan O'Herlihy, Juanita Moore, Karin Dicker, Terry Burnham, John Vivyan, Lee Goodman, Ann Robinson, Troy Donahue, Sandra Gould, David Tomack, Joel Fluellen, ... In "*Imitation of Life*", we see the lives of four women in the 1950s and their attempts to ...

There was an earlier version and I've seen it a time or two, but this one I like better.

I almost forgot one I've seen a cajillion times "The Ghost and Mrs Muir". That one I love.


----------



## mish (May 2, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I think mish is right sizzlin, that movie was called Imitation of life, which was a very good movie. I dont consider "Godfather" as old either, but when you think about it, it is over 30 years old!


 
Thanks, amber.  I agree.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 2, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Names, Sizz. I need names. Who was in the movie?


 
I did a search and found it "Goodfellas"......loved it!

Whoops.....it wasn't even a true old movie (1990)


----------



## Foodfiend (May 2, 2006)

Some of my old favorites are:

Ghost & Mrs. Muir
Father Goose
Casablanca
Ben Hur
Mister Roberts
Operation Petticoat
The Bishop's Wife (with Cary Grant & David Niven)
The Ten Commandments (not the newer version that just recently aired on TV)


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2006)

a great night at home is watching "sunset boulevard" over a big bowl of popcorn. one of the great old ones.

"i'm ready for my close-up, mr. demille"...

some of my other faves that i've seen recently are:
captains courageous, the mutiny on the bounty, the caine mutiny, solid gold cadillac, bridge on the river kwai, the african queen, chisum, true grit, ...


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2006)

what qualifies as an old movie??  I love suspense, political thrillers so Failsafe, 7 Days in May, Farenheit 451, 3 Days of the Condor, but I also want some traditional faves like Wiz of Oz, Miracle on 34th St., Gone with the Wind, and classic scifi...2001 and 2010, Andromeda Strain, Star Wars (original) Star Trek(II and IV) .  THere must be more...


----------



## mish (May 2, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> a great night at home is watching "sunset boulevard" over a big bowl of popcorn. one of the great old ones.
> 
> "i'm ready for my close-up, mr. demille"...
> 
> ...


 
What a GREAT flick that was! Just reminded me of another - Pappilon (sp)...yep I know it's not a gangster, romantic or classic movie... but IMO there's nothing out there that compares to the old genre of movie making at its best.

A side note 'bout Once Upon a Time in America - it's probably not considered a gangster movie - if that's what you're looking for, but has a steller cast, music that sticks in my brain, a feeling of a time gone by in NYC. If I recall the movie was shot with two different endings...so I really wanted to see which one was finally released. (Okay maybe I'm partial to the flick, cause I helped pick out one of the clips.)

Most of the stuff out there, I consider fluff - quick boxoffice money makers.

One movie I thought was interesting/cool, for its time, was First Men in the Moon (or Men in the Moon) - with Martha Hyer -- with creatures that reminded me of looking thru the old green coke bottles. You'd have to see it, to appreciate it & see what I mean.

Re Romance - Somewhere in Time - Chris R. - great music as well.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 2, 2006)

"The List of Adrian Messenger", starring Kirk Douglas & George C. Scott, is a real oldie but goodie if you can find it.  It's out on video but not DVD yet, & unfortunately doesn't make many appearances on TV.

It's a mystery, but what's fun is that a number of major stars at the time do minorly-disguised cameos - Burt Lancaster, Frank Sinatra, Robert Mitchum, & others.

Fun pic, & one of my all-time favorites.  In fact, a few years back, when I was sleeping out in my barn awaiting the birth of my first foal I had the video playing in one of those little TV/VCR combos to help keep awake, & that's the movie I had playing - over & over & over.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 2, 2006)

"Once Upon A Time In America" was a great movie.  Great cast, great script, great acting.  One of my favorites.

I am SO unimpressed by movies these days.  In fact, the last time I went to the movies it was to see "Finding Nemo", which was cute/good.  Other than that, movies today seem to be all about slash/gore/torture/blood.  All that proves is that no one today is capable of writing a decent script/story & need to rely on special effects.

Not to mention the effects of these movies on our youth.  No one can convince me that the movies of today don't provide impetus for a lot of the current youth violence.


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2006)

breezy, you gave birth to a horse!!!!??????

i guess the maternity ward was full... 

oh well, some pretty good people were born in a manger.


----------



## mish (May 2, 2006)

Breezy, sounds like we have similar tastes in movies.

I worked in the "industry" for a long time, and perhaps I have a different view than the general movie-going audience/public re what is considered good filmmaking. Computer enhancement - really takes away from the guts of a film - acting, good script, direction, & score I find are lacking - not to mention a plot. I lived, breathed the movies, what made me get up and do a job I loved - but the crap out there is an insult to movie making and the acting profession. We all have our passions, likes & dislikes.


----------



## Constance (May 2, 2006)

Years ago, they used to show a lot of old movies late at night. 
I loved the Mae West movies...one in particular, The Train, in which she co-starred with W.C. Fields was a real classic. 
Others include:
Casablanca
The African Queen. 
To Kill a Mockingbird
Dr. Zhivago
A Patch of Blue
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Schindler's List
Scent of a Woman
Godfather I


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 2, 2006)

Definitely!

I grew up in a film-loving family.  My parents have a room that's devoted to a library divvied up to about 1/4 cookbooks, 1/4 mystery novels, & the rest devoted to books on film.  They particularly like the old black-&-white film noir mystery classics & the old Universal horror films.  Me too.

At this time I probably have about a thousand DVD's, at least - everything that's come out so far in the Universal & Hammer series, & a large number of "film noir" classics.  If it's out on DVD & isn't a slash-&-gore-teen-flick, I probably have it on DVD - lol!!

Absolutely adore all the old Bela Lugosi & Boris Karloff flicks - even if many of them were corny.  And Johnny Depp's portrayal of Ed Wood?  New, but definitely classic!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 2, 2006)

Another goodie - "The Grapes of Wrath".  Which just happens to be showing right now on the FMC channel.

I love this movie, even tho it's sad.


----------



## Arcana (May 2, 2006)

*Black N White*

I'm very fond of old movies, as in black N white 1930's and early 1940's. I absolutely love the Thin Man series, Jean Harlow films, Bowery Boys, Laurel And Hardy and many others from that time. As you can tell, I'm a big comedy fan. Not too much into drama or serious stuff unless it's bizarre...like the serial killer or insanity stuff lol. (Someone else said the same thing in a post and I can totally relate. 

About that film with the white mother and the girl raised as white. I saw that movie too and I can't think of the title. I'm thinking her mother's character was an actress and I remember when people found out she wasn't really white, they treated her badly.


----------



## Arcana (May 2, 2006)

*Forgot To Mention*

Seems I pressed "enter" too quickly lol. I forgot to mention one of my alltime favorite actors Vincent Price...the KING of horror !!!! Peter Lorre too. Just loved him in the old horror and the Mr. Moto films


----------



## mish (May 2, 2006)

Arcana said:
			
		

> Not too much into drama or serious stuff unless it's bizarre...like the *serial killer or insanity stuff* lol. (Someone else said the same thing in a post and I can totally relate.


 
Yep, that was me  If you really want to be creeped out, and have never seen it, rent "The Bad Seed."  Insanity at its best


----------



## ps8 (May 2, 2006)

BreezyCooking, I mostly agree with you that most movies made in this day and age are worthless, except every once in a blue moon, one will come out that is worth watching. I thought Cinderella Man was a good movie because it had a good message and was well acted.


----------



## Sugar N' Spice (May 2, 2006)

I haven't experienced watching that many old movies but I am fond of Grease. For some reason I can't help but watch When Harry Met Sally whenever it comes on tv, especially since I normally don't like the romantic comedies.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 2, 2006)

You guys gave me some wonderul ideas for movies to watch....thanks!  I guess when I said Gangster movies I meant the kind like Goodfellas.  I'm a fan of a great deal of older movies but I can't think of the names of them.  

I'm a fan of a variety of types of movies but the ones I truely can't bring myself to watch are westerns and sci-fi.


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2006)

darn, i was just gonna suggest "westworld"...


----------



## ironchef (May 2, 2006)

Yeah what qualifies as an old movie? For me it's like Star Wars and Superman.


----------



## Arcana (May 2, 2006)

Mish, lol, I pretty much grew up in the time of The Bad Seed and have seen it several times...it's a good one. Another creepy one on that level is The Nanny with Bette Davis.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 2, 2006)

"Old Movies", to me, are primarily the black & white classics.  Sorry, but "Star Wars" & "Superman" don't even remotely make the grade.


----------



## mish (May 2, 2006)

Arcana said:
			
		

> Mish, lol, I pretty much grew up in the time of *The Bad Seed* and have seen it several times...it's a good one. Another creepy one on that level is The Nanny with Bette Davis.


 
Arcana, this is why some species eat their young


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 2, 2006)

Don't you want to smack that brat upside the head like, a dozen times, in the first 30 minutes of the movie?  Lol!!!!


----------



## VickiQ (May 2, 2006)

Do old Christmas movies count??? I LOVE Miracle on 34th Street (the one with Natalie Wood).It's a Wonderful life is an oldie but, goodie too- then there's the newer Christmas Story.(in case you're wondering I'm 45 just feel alot older!!!)


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 2, 2006)

Definitely!!!

In fact, I collect versions of "A Christmas Carol".  Even the animated versions.  Don't think I'm missing even one.  

Hands down best?  The Alastair Sim version.  No one has ever duplicated that one.


----------



## mish (May 2, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Don't you want to smack that brat upside the head like, a dozen times, in the first 30 minutes of the movie? Lol!!!!


 
*YES!!!  * With those little white shoes.


----------



## Arcana (May 3, 2006)

*Patricia McCormack*

I think everyone wanted to smack this kid and I wanted to add her mother to the list for being such a wimp lol. Did anyone know that Patricia McCormack was in the Three's Company spin-off series The Ropers as their neighbors wife ?


----------



## Arcana (May 3, 2006)

I think everyone wanted to smack that kid and I wanted to add her mother to the list as well lol!!! Did anyone know that Patricia McCormack was in the Three's Company spin-off The Ropers as their neighbors wife? 

Oh and it was Imitation Of Life I was thinking of so if that's not the right movie, I don't know what other movie it could be.


----------



## letscook (May 3, 2006)

Miracle In the Rain  - Jane Wyman/Van Johnson
Battle Cry- Ado Ray and Alot of oldies
The Fighting Sullivans  - True story of 5 Sullivan brothers off to war 
Love alot more of the oldies  but these are the ones that first came to mind


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 3, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Yeah what qualifies as an old movie?


 
I also wondered about that... it is very subjective where to draw a line, it could be those slilent films in b&w, or to some people the films from 5 years ago are "old"... 

Well... many of my all time favourite films are from the 80s, probably because that was the decade where I was growing up... films like

Stand By Me
Fish Called Wanda
Princess Bride
Never Ending Story
Christmas Story
Roxanne
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
Biloxi Blues
Indiana Jones "Raiders of the Lost Ark" and "the Last Crusade"
etc. etc... they all are quite dear to my heart still.

Casablanca and Roman Holiday are two of the black and white classic I am particularly fond of. For years I have been curious about that old film Meg Ryan kept watching in "Sleepless in Seattle" (Affair to Remember if I am not mistaken??), but I have yet to see it... is it worth bothering about it, if anyone has seen it???


----------



## VickiQ (May 3, 2006)

I liked An Affair to Remember- I watched the "old" one after watching a newer version with Annette Benning and Warren Beattie which I liked alot.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 3, 2006)

Hands down best? The Alastair Sim version. No one has ever duplicated that one.[/quote]

Thats DH's all time favorite Christmas movie.  They usually run it really late at night right before Christmas around here and DH always stays up to watch it.  However, for the last couple years we haven't been able to find it on t.v.  I'm going to surprise him this year and buy him a copy of it on DVD and that way he can watch it whenever he wants.

I too love the old Christmas ones.  But my all time favorite (not really that old) is "The Homecoming" ...The Waltons.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 3, 2006)

The DVD version of Alistair Sim's "A Christmas Carol" or "Scrooge" as it's sometimes titled here in the U.S. is FABULOUS.  Try to get the version where one side has the original black & white version; the other side has it colorized, & although I usually take a dim view of old black & white films artificially "colorized", they did a really nice job on this one.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion Breez!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 3, 2006)

You're welcome!!  It really is worth making sure that the DVD you buy has both versions, especially since the price is only different by a couple of dollars.


----------



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

Love Gone with the Wind and All About Eve.... Also liked the Helen Keller story


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 10, 2006)

I have to admit I've never seen Gone With The Wind.   And whats that movie where the guy says, "Here's looking at you kid"?


----------



## cara (May 10, 2006)

sounds a bit like Casablanca, but I've never seen that film in english, I only know the german version ;o)
and then the usual:
Gone with the wind
African queen
and so many more I don't know the names... ;o)


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 10, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> And whats that movie where the guy says, "Here's looking at you kid"?


 
The movie is Casablanca, "the guy" is Humphrey Bogard!!


----------



## pdswife (May 10, 2006)

Breakfast at Tiffany's is my favorite 
( we just named the new baby chick KATIE and her sister's name is NO NAME CHICK)

Harvy with James Stewart is good...
and I've always enjoyed, MA and Pa Kettle and the TAMMY movies.
Oh and MINE YOURS AND OURS is really good too. 
There are so so many good old ones.


----------



## kimbaby (May 10, 2006)

I would have to say Gone with the wind, and The Wizard of Oz...


----------



## pdswife (May 10, 2006)

Funny...I've been watching both of those Kim since I was little... 
but I don't concider them old.

Sound of Music was the first movie I saw in a movie theatre, I love that one too.


----------



## mish (May 10, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> The movie is Casablanca, "the guy" is Humphrey Bogard!!


 
Actually, the guy's name is Bogart!!! A film legend!

I'm not a fan of ganster movies, as your original query/title was posted. I have many 'favorite movies' that I have posted in the past. Some are films that are classics, some I worked on, & some I like for personal reasons/preference. Will be happy to repost them again.

See every one of his films.  That's entertainment, moviemaking at its' best!


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 10, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Actually, the guy's name is Bogart!!!


 






 doh!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 10, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Breakfast at Tiffany's is my favorite
> ( we just named the new baby chick KATIE and her sister's name is NO NAME CHICK)
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Love all of these pdswife!*  I just saw Breakfast at Tiffany's for the first time not long ago.  

What are some other Audrey Hepburn movies that are really good?

Boy I haven't seen any Ma & Pa Kettle since I was a little girl.


----------



## mudbug (May 10, 2006)

On The Waterfront
all the Thin Man movies (HH's nose is shaped exactly like Mr. Powell's)
To Kill A Mockingbird
The Long Hot Summer
A Streetcar Named Desire
30 Seconds Over Tokyo
Zorba The Greek
The Rose Tattoo
Cat On A Hot Tin Roof (can you tell I'm a Tennessee Wms fan?)
A Tree Grows in Brooklyn 
I Remember Mama
The Yearling
Pride and Prejudice (Greer Garson, Larry Olivier version)
Metropolis
The Great Dictator
The Maltese Falcon (with "that guy")
The African Queen (also with "that guy")
Walk Don't Run
Period of Adjustment

should I stop now?


----------



## katluvscake (May 10, 2006)

Wow I guess you all are going to consider me a youngster in the movies I consider old but the first Willy Wonka is my favorite.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 10, 2006)

mud!  I haven't seen any of these.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 10, 2006)

katluvscake said:
			
		

> Wow I guess you all are going to consider me a youngster in the movies I consider old but the first Willy Wonka is my favorite.


 
LOL.....its whatever anyone considers an old movie.  I thought the movie Good Fellas was an old movie and come to find out it was made in the 90's......go figure.


----------



## mudbug (May 10, 2006)

Sizz, you must see them all.  Mother Mudbug is determined that you get a serious education in good film-making.  

You might have to get most of these from NetFlix, tho.  Rarely found in your local video rental joint anymore, more's the pity.


----------



## pdswife (May 10, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> *Love all of these pdswife!*  I just saw Breakfast at Tiffany's for the first time not long ago.
> 
> What are some other Audrey Hepburn movies that are really good?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hungry (May 11, 2006)

*Old movies*

How about these fir Oldies?

Maltese Falcon, Treasure of Sierra Madre, Bogart 
Call of the Wild, Clark Gable and Jack Okie
Beau Guest, Randolf Scott (or was it Gary Cooper? I like them both!)

Saturday after noon it was; Captain Marvel  followed by; Hoot Gibson, William Boyd, Roy Rogers, Bob Steele, Gene Aurty.

All for a dime too!  
 Charlie


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 11, 2006)

I can't believe all the movies you all have come up with.  Sad to say that a lot of the video stores around here are starting to do away with the really old ones.  I'm going to check out the store in the larger town that neighbors ours and see what they have.

Mother Mudbug.....I will def. look for your recommendations too.

pdswife.......I've heard of that movie but haven't seen it.  Thanks for the link too.

Again ..... thanks everyone!


----------



## mudbug (May 11, 2006)

Our local video rental joint (not Blockbuster, but I suspect they are doing something similar) is starting to carry more and more DVDs of recent TV shows, which I am soooo not interested in (unless it's the Sopranos).


----------



## nucleus (May 11, 2006)

*Saving Private Ryan.*

I love "The Godfather" too, and have all of its parts in my small movie collection.
 
I must say "Saving Private Ryan" is the movie for those who don't mind war movies. Now, I know it's not very old movie as yet, so perhaps the bestest of all best old war movies is "Dam Busters". If anyone hasn't seen it yet; heaps of airplanes and technical matters is in. And of course the history as it's a real thing about the preparation of what did happen one night many years ago )


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 12, 2006)

nucleus said:
			
		

> I love "The Godfather" too, and have all of its parts in my small movie collection.
> 
> I must say "Saving Private Ryan" is the movie for those who don't mind war movies. Now, I know it's not very old movie as yet, so perhaps the bestest of all best old war movies is "Dam Busters". If anyone hasn't seen it yet; heaps of airplanes and technical matters is in. And of course the history as it's a real thing about the preparation of what did happen one night many years ago )


 
The first time I tried watching Private Ryan I had to turn it off..........It was right after it came out on video. I think I made it through maybe 10-15 minutes of it......not a long time I know. It was several years later that I tried it again and made it through the whole movie. If you haven't seen it and are sensitive to the war then I warn you it'll really get to ya. Its an excellent movie though but be prepared.


----------



## nucleus (May 12, 2006)

> The first time I tried watching Private Ryan I had to turn it off..........It was right after it came out on video. I think I made it through maybe 10-15 minutes of it......not a long time I know. It was several years later that I tried it again and made it through the whole movie. If you haven't seen it and are sensitive to the war then I warn you it'll really get to ya. Its an excellent movie though but be prepared.



SizzlininIN, you described Saving Private Ryan exactly.
The first part of the movie is very powerful. I don't know how they could make it so well. The rest too, roles are played the way it all comes interesting. Actually, the movie has also one big although hardly visible error, I searched for this in one site about mistakes in movies, or in google, and no mention of it. It's about one person missing from a group count in one section; this was when the group was meant to be "together" as they were walking across a field for many seconds, one person is not in there!


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 12, 2006)

Don't you love it when you figure out those little errors in a movie.  Wished I could think of some off the top of my head.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 12, 2006)

Ingrid Burgman is HOT!!!!    Yet........ not living.   Im at a crossroads.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 12, 2006)

Days of Wine and Roses - Valley of the Dolls --- haven't seen either of them in forever, but remembered I really liked them.


----------



## mish (May 17, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I recently saw for the first time "The Godfather". I loved it! I love the old gangster/mob movies. What are some of your old favorites gangster or romance? I'm talking the old ones (with sound of course  ). NOTE: I'm not a fan of westerns......sorry!


 
Going with the revised title of the thread Favorite Old Movies (not gangster or necessarily romance), these are a few Old Movies I enjoyed:

The Postman Always Rings Twice (original version with Lana Turner)
Double Indemnity
42nd Street (Any Busby Berkley flicks, also Zigfeld Follies)
Vertigo 
Rebecca
Strangers on a Train
Rear Window - ALL of Hitchcock's films
Top Hat - All the Fred & Ginger flicks
Now Voyager - Most of Bette Davis' flicks
Bridge on the River Kwai
Mr. Smith Goes to Washington - Most of Jimmy Stewart's flicks
Anything with Henry Fonda - i.e. Grapes of Wrath
To Kill A Mockingbird
Sunset Blvd.
Old Esther Williams' flicks - for the swimming choreography
In Cold Blood
The Onion Field (yep, Ted Danson was in that one)
Mildred Pierce
All About Eve
Casablanca - classic - & most of Bogie's flicks
I'll Cry Tomorrow - Susan Hayward
The Lost Weekend (Ray Milland)
Days of Wine & Roses & The Apartment (Jack Lemmon sp)
A Place in the Sun (Elizabeth Taylor & Montgomery Clift, Shelly Winters)
I Confess (Montgomery Clift)
Dances with Wolves
Apocolypse Now
Deer Hunter
Rebel Without a Cause
Splendor in the Grass
Arthur
Private Benjamin
Witness For The Prosecution - Marlene Dietrich

The flick with Marcello Mastriani - where the man and woman were stranded on a desert Island & couldn't stand each other, LOL - Can't think of the name at the moment.   The 'remake' with Harrison Ford & Ann Hesche, was the pits, IMO.

Re Breakfast At Tiffany's - I never 'got it' (plot line etc.), or found it enjoyable -- perhaps because I saw it as a kid. I did find Ms. Hepburn's performances far more enjoyable in My Fair Lady and Wait Until Dark.

Sure there are many more I'll probably think of later.


----------



## chocojun (May 17, 2006)

Oh I loved Private Benjamin!  Good one


----------



## mish (May 17, 2006)

chocojun said:
			
		

> Oh I loved Private Benjamin! Good one


 
That film really made me laugh...and I love Eileen Brennan (sp) as well. Only thing that put a bit of a damper on it (for me), was watching it in a private screening room, & the projectionist put the reels on out of sequence -- then getting on the theta (microphone to the projectionist) to wake him up. DUH!


----------



## Piccolina (May 19, 2006)

I'm just stepping into this thread (haven't had a chance to read through it all yet) so this movie may have been mentioned earlier, but...The classic holiday film, "White Christmas" is one of my all time favourites. It's a movie that I never tire of seeing, and which adds something extra festive to the holidays for me


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 14, 2008)

Dug up this old thread as I was thinking of 'Walking Tall", the 1973 original.                                                                   
And 'The Best Years of Our Lives". And "Platoon". I don't know why. Maybe because I don't watch very many oldies, but was watching the 1939, 'Hunchback of Notre Dame" this morning and started thinking of some of these old ones.                               
(I just knew we had to have a thread somewhere on this!)


----------



## roadfix (Sep 14, 2008)

The Great Escape
The Seven Samurais
To Kill A Mockingbird
A Clockwork Orange


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 14, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions! Yes, that movie was def. Imitation of Life......it was wonderful!
> 
> Well DH said that the movie I thought was called The Godfather wasn't what it was called  . Ok ..... you guys help me out here. It was a story of Italian families......a boy ended up working for an Italian Mob Boss.....well shoot they all are pretty much like that.....ummmmm ....he ended up making a lot of money and they took him in as one of the family. There was the scene where he was older and they were having a poker game and one of them was a real whacko and ended up shooting a younger boy that was serving drinks in the foot. And this same guy that did the shooting later on shot a guy in the bar because he made fun of him....thus killing him. This guy was ultimately killed by the others as he was out of control. Shoot.....I was certain it was The Godfather but I guess he may be right as we were looking at several different ones and I thought we'd chose it.
> 
> Oh and there was a robbery and they weren't suppose to spend any of the money on extravegant things and one of the guys bought his girl a new mink coat.


 
*You're thinking of "Goodfellas" with Joe Pesce and Ray Liotta. Great movie but nothing compares to my all time favorite "Godfather parts 1 & 2." This movie is 27 years oldso it could qualify for an old movie. "Casino" again with Joe Pesce and Robert DiNiro is a wonderfully violent oldie. The cut versions of these movies just don't make it. *

*Two other big favorites are "Twelve Angry Men" one of the best of the real oldies, with a superb cast, have seen it 14 times, can't get enough and "The Heiress" with Olivia DeHavland (sp?) and Montgomery Clift. Turner Classic Movies does the best of the old movies so look for these two.  And I agree that 
"The Great Escape" another superb all star cast is the very best of the war type movies.  I think I know every word by heart.  *


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 15, 2008)

Roman Holiday with Audrey Hepburn, Gregory Peck.
Casablanca- Ingrid Bergman and Humphrey Bogart.
North by Northwest - Cary Grant


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

"It Happened One Night" with Clark Gable and Claudette Colbert------caused quite a stir 'cause Clark Gable appeared in his t-shirt.......still funny to this day

 "Witness for the Prosecution" with Charles Laughton, Marlene Dietrich, and Tyrone Power.......a whodunit that will keep you on the edge of your seats and superbly acted


----------



## Lynd (Sep 15, 2008)

Goodfellas was great! I am ashamed to say I still haven't watched Godfather!


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 15, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> "Witness for the Prosecution" with Charles Laughton, Marlene Dietrich, and Tyrone Power.......a whodunit that will keep you on the edge of your seats and superbly acted


 
Oh yeh, I love that one too expat.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 15, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> "It Happened One Night" with Clark Gable and Claudette Colbert------caused quite a stir 'cause Clark Gable appeared in his t-shirt.......still funny to this day
> 
> "Witness for the Prosecution" with Charles Laughton, Marlene Dietrich, and Tyrone Power.......a whodunit that will keep you on the edge of your seats and superbly acted


 
oh yes those two movies , I liked those as well.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

"Dial M for Murder", "Rebecca", and of course "Gone With the Wind",  forgot "Fiddler on the Roof", too


----------

